# HD Guru Deconstructs Recent Sony Video Tutorial



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's another helpful article by Gary Merson at HDGuru.com that sets the record straight on the differences between LCD and plasma displays: http://hdguru.com/how-not-to-choose-the-right-hdtv/2553/ . He deconstructs a recent video tutorial put out by Sony on how to choose the right HDTV.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Alan,

The link takes you to a 404 page.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Link repaired.


----------

